# Externe Festplatte: Keine Reaktion!



## Nohh (6. September 2007)

Hallo liebe User/innen,

ich stelle seit kurzem fest, dass meine fast nagelneue Externe Festplatte (Freecom: 250 GB), nicht mehr reagiert. Ich habe auf dem Datenträger einen Aktenkoffer, in der Anleitung stand, dass ich alle meine Dateien in diesen Koffer packen soll, nun ist es so, dass wenn ich die Externe Festplatte per USB an meinen Computer anschließe der Aktenkoffer nicht mehr reagiert und ich den Prozess zwangsbeenden muss . Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass meine Mutter einige Daten "außerhalb" des Aktenkoffers gespiechert hat und diese tadellos funktionieren. (F:\Freecom Syns\MeineFiles) - (F:\MuttersOrdner).

Nun weiß ich echt nicht weiter, wenn ich die Festplatte neuaufsetze sind 30 GB weg die total wichtig sind und unentbährlich für mich sind, wie z.B. meine Bewerbungen und weitere wichtige Dokumente.

Weiß einer bescheid?
Vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere nicht mehr wie solch eine Festplatte denn aussieht:
Link: http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/1164ATGE5SL._AA200_.jpg


----------



## PC Heini (7. September 2007)

Da musst Du wohl bei Freecom nachfragen. Kann es sein, dass Du für Deinen Aktenkoffer Ordner ein Passwort brauchst? Was steht in der Anleitung zu diesem Aktenkoffer? Bedienung usw.Guck auch mal, was in den Eigenschaften dess Aktenkoffers steht.


----------

